# Short Term Rental



## torch_bearer (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi,

I am moving to Abu Dhabi & looking for short term rentals for 2-3 months so that I can figure out in this time which area w.r.t locality, distance, facilities, etc.

Can anyone tell me what is the procedure & formalities for a short team lease. I have contacted some owners through dubizzle and have zeroed on certain properties.

Thanks!!


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

you will need to go into serviced apartments such as the hotel, crystal or staybridge suites on yas etc. tenancy for houses/apartment will not be short term only hotels can offer that.


----------



## torch_bearer (Oct 1, 2013)

Although I am not looking to have an official contract. My objective ia to only have a temp accommodation until I figure out the plave and decide upon an apartment to finally settle in.

During this time do yoi think a short term accomodation will make sense?

Hotels, serviced apartments are working out to be expensive.


----------



## ak1309 (Aug 12, 2013)

There are a few hotel apartments muroor street and some in city. However won't recommend staying In city if you're new to abu dhabi. Can be disturbing lol yas , muroor street or you know yet the hotels near the exhibition centre. I had my colleague down and she way paying as low as dh 200 a night at a loft which is a decent hotel.


----------



## torch_bearer (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks ak1309.

I am actually looking for a short-term rental (Studio/1BR) for a period of upto 2 months.

During this period I will be searching for a good property in a decent neighbourhood.

I am got in touch with a couple of people on Dubizzle who are leting out their property for 1 month & upto 6 months.

Since people ask for 3/6 months advance rentals, I am thinking of staying in one of these apartments and maybe after 2 months moving into a contract (will also have sufficient funds until then )

What is your view on this


----------



## ak1309 (Aug 12, 2013)

torch_bearer said:


> Thanks ak1309.
> 
> I am actually looking for a short-term rental (Studio/1BR) for a period of upto 2 months.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan! good thought process. give us a shout if you need any help.


----------



## torch_bearer (Oct 1, 2013)

Can the advance rentals (Quarterly or Bi-yearly or Yearly) be paid a Post-dated cheques for each month or does it have to be paid at one go?


----------



## ak1309 (Aug 12, 2013)

torch_bearer said:


> Can the advance rentals (Quarterly or Bi-yearly or Yearly) be paid a Post-dated cheques for each month or does it have to be paid at one go?


Most of the landlords prefer one cheque for the year but depends area to area and moreover what's the situation of market. If you are lucky you would find someone agreeing for monthly cheques. So max I reckon they would do 3 or 4. Just a piece of advice be very careful with writing cheques out here as laws are very grab compared to other parts of the world.


----------



## torch_bearer (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks Mate!


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

torch_bearer said:


> Thanks ak1309.
> 
> I am actually looking for a short-term rental (Studio/1BR) for a period of upto 2 months.
> 
> ...


be aware as i have said the only short term rentals are usually via hotels/apartments etc. if you get a proper house with a short term i would be very wary its illegal. the usual minimum contract is 1 year. otherwise you have to go with the serviced apartments/hotels etc.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

torch_bearer said:


> Can the advance rentals (Quarterly or Bi-yearly or Yearly) be paid a Post-dated cheques for each month or does it have to be paid at one go?


it depends sme will want 1 cheque some may do 3 there is no fixed rule, apart from the fact that you pay all in one go.. whether its split up you are still liable for the whole rental amount.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

ak1309 said:


> Most of the landlords prefer one cheque for the year but depends area to area and moreover what's the situation of market. If you are lucky you would find someone agreeing for monthly cheques. So max I reckon they would do 3 or 4. Just a piece of advice be very careful with writing cheques out here as laws are very grab compared to other parts of the world.


new rules just come in that "direct debit" is coming.....


----------



## ak1309 (Aug 12, 2013)

busybee2 said:


> new rules just come in that "direct debit" is coming.....


Should be interesting how that pans out. level of trust is very low in business transactions here and keeping in mind the convenience for the landlord of having both liquidity and security from a single cheque would always top the list. I have been out of a direct debit environment for some years now.... but i think they are irrevocable? i could be wrong.

Knowing the landlords here doubt they would shift to direct debit.. i HOPE i'm wrong.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

ak1309 said:


> Should be interesting how that pans out. level of trust is very low in business transactions here and keeping in mind the convenience for the landlord of having both liquidity and security from a single cheque would always top the list. I have been out of a direct debit environment for some years now.... but i think they are irrevocable? i could be wrong.
> 
> Knowing the landlords here doubt they would shift to direct debit.. i HOPE i'm wrong.


they wont know what it is... did i say that it would apply to the rental cheques, nope but it may well apply to car loans etc where by you are required to write like 48 cheques out.... so now they should do direct debit instead... hasnt been around for that long now has it??lol


----------



## ak1309 (Aug 12, 2013)

busybee2 said:


> they wont know what it is... did i say that it would apply to the rental cheques, nope but it may well apply to car loans etc where by you are required to write like 48 cheques out.... so now they should do direct debit instead... hasnt been around for that long now has it??lol


Ah got confused there. yea you're right will be handy for those transactions.


----------

